# Davidadelps n scale layout



## davidadelp (Sep 17, 2013)

I've got a 3x5 layout and that has an L off of it that's about 24"x 20 maybe ill post pics here this weekend. I'm contemplating tearing it all out and totally redoing everything cause not sure I'm happy with it ill get your opinions on that once I post pics. Now to the question how much can I really do in the main 3x5 that I have plus the little section off the side? I'm wanting switches and the capability to run multiple trains on different tracks and it not just be a single line going around kind of like I have now. I'm terrible at electrical things so I complex setup isn't the best of plans unless i can find help locally. I really like scenery and cities and industrial type settings. I don't want to do any type of era just more a free lance kind of thing and throw a bunch together that makes sense near each other and realistic as possible. Any suggestions?


----------



## spiralcity (Sep 21, 2013)

davidadelp said:


> I've got a 3x5 layout and that has an L off of it that's about 24"x 20 maybe ill post pics here this weekend. I'm contemplating tearing it all out and totally redoing everything cause not sure I'm happy with it ill get your opinions on that once I post pics. Now to the question how much can I really do in the main 3x5 that I have plus the little section off the side? I'm wanting switches and the capability to run multiple trains on different tracks and it not just be a single line going around kind of like I have now. I'm terrible at electrical things so I complex setup isn't the best of plans unless i can find help locally. I really like scenery and cities and industrial type settings. I don't want to do any type of era just more a free lance kind of thing and throw a bunch together that makes sense near each other and realistic as possible. Any suggestions?


Hi, I'm a new guy also.
As for your question, you can do quite a bit. My main board is about as big as yours and I will have enough operations to keep me happy for some time. I plan on adding an extension board so I can build a big yard, well not a big yard but bigger than the one I have now. 

I cant post pics until I hit 10 post, but I promise some photos will come in the near future.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 17, 2013)

I've got 10 posts but I can't figure our how to load pics on here


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

photobucket.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Picture help,

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2595

The only thing wrong with Photobucket eventually all we will see is a blue box saying that the photos have been moved or deleted.

what I do is,

What I do to post a picture,
1,When your typing your thread, look up top & click on the paper clip.

2,That opens a box then click browse.

3,That will open another box find your picture where ever it is in your computer. (say downloads,camera,files wherever your picture is.)
When you find the picture click on it then click open, it will then be in your box where you clicked browse.

4, Then click upload, wait to make sure it uploads.

5, After it uploads go back to your post box where you are typing and click the paper clip again and click insert attachments.

Your picture should be in the thread.

Note, if the picture won't upload most likely it is too big.



And if you don't see a paper clip while your typing the post you have to do something else.
The paper clip is to the right of the white smiley face in the box where you type your post.


----------



## michelle (May 12, 2013)

you might have to click on go advance if the paper clip is not on screen.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

the only reason a picture from photo bucket disappears is when the owner moves.deletes/arranges the folders.
mine have been on there over 6 years and i dont lose any.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## davidadelp (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## davidadelp (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## davidadelp (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## davidadelp (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## davidadelp (Sep 17, 2013)

Sorry so many posts to show all the pics but I couldn't get them all to attach without having to use photobucket


----------



## Zippy4 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mountains look very nice ! Good work!


----------



## Zippy4 (Sep 25, 2013)

You can put all your pictures in one post . Just copy your image codes and space them so they dont all run together thats what i do off of photobucket . Hope that helps .


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 17, 2013)

Zippy4 said:


> Mountains look very nice ! Good work!


Thanks I can't decide what I want to do with it keep it or start over


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

photo bucket will turn the pictures right side up too!!


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 17, 2013)

Well no need for photobucket anymore I posted them ^


----------



## Zippy4 (Sep 25, 2013)

Yea its hard not to tear them apart i do the same to many ideas in my head thats why i need a huge basement layout lol. Ill have one some day tho


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

wingnut163 said:


> the only reason a picture from photo bucket disappears is when the owner moves.deletes/arranges the folders.
> mine have been on there over 6 years and i dont lose any.


You told me that before.:smokin:

I go through a lot of old posts and I would say at least, 50% of them you get the message that they have been deleted or moved, when Photobucket was used. Makes the whole thread worthless as the posts explains the pictures. And a lot of times the OP doesn't know why or even know that they are not showing anymore.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 17, 2013)

big ed said:


> You told me that before.:smokin:
> 
> I go through a lot of old posts and I would say at least, 50% of them you get the message that they have been deleted or moved, when Photobucket was used. Makes the whole thread worthless as the posts explains the pictures. And a lot of times the OP doesn't know why or even know that they are not showing anymore.


Okay anyway back to the original thread.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 17, 2013)

Nobody?


----------



## Zippy4 (Sep 25, 2013)

Are you going to the bluefield train show not to mess the thread up . ? Just wondering im from weat virginia to and will be attending it


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 17, 2013)

Maybe if I can remember it and be off of work I wanted to I've never been


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

davidadelp said:


> Okay anyway back to the original thread.


We were waiting for you to continue....afraid to say anything. 


davidadelp said:


> Nobody?



From what I can see while lying down looking at your pictures sideways it looks like your off to a nice start. 
At least they are not upside down.

What do you need?:dunno:

Continue working on it did you do anything more?
When you first start doing something like this it sometimes doesn't look right to you, as you continue it all falls into place.

Continue....post some more pictures.:smokin:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Are you going to have a waterfall in that one area where it is a straight drop down?

Where all the little boulders are, is that going to be a lake?

The mountain is looking good. Maybe go and get yourself some of the light spackle they sell for fixing small blemishes in the wall. It dries quick.
As your laying the cloth fill in the holes with a real thin layer. Most plaster cloth doesn't have enough plaster if you ask me.
Unless your OK with the holes showing and have a plan to get rid of them. Paint will cover them up some and if you sprinkle grass or dirt that will cover them too. Add brush, bushes and trees that will cover them too. I find it easier to add the light spackle as your going along with the plaster cloth. But it is up to you.

The little boulders you made would look good plastered here and there to your mountain if you want also. What did you make them out of a mold?

Looking good I think, from what I see from my vantage point, looking sideways at it.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 17, 2013)

big ed said:


> We were waiting for you to continue....afraid to say anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oops I didn't realize they loaded sideways I'm not sure why they would have cause on my phone they are normal looking.
I just don't feel like I'm going to be able to do much with a industrial section. I'm wanting a loading dock type scene and I just don't know if I'm going to be able to squeeze it in like I want given the particular layout.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 17, 2013)

big ed said:


> Are you going to have a waterfall in that one area where it is a straight drop down?
> 
> Where all the little boulders are, is that going to be a lake?
> 
> ...



Yeah that's my waterfall from nowhere lol I hope to do the woodland scenics waterfall like they show in the videos. The bottom I've not really decided its not big enough for much of a lake but maybe like the beginnings of a river because I may put a fishing scene in or something but I have a colvert to go under the railway to spit out the creek or river on the other side.
I have some spackle but I've not use any yet I hadn't really thought about covering up the little holes till now. The boulders and rocks were all made from woodland scenics rubber molds. I have a bunch more to make. 
This is my winter time project so if slows alot in the summer it should get going again soon though. My next issue will be getting all of my track layed back down on top of the risers and getting it all wired in. Any recommendations on how to make sure the whole track has juice all the way around because right now it's to big and hooking up from a single spot isn't enough


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 17, 2013)

Not sure if it shows in my pictures but the flat part of the mountain above my tunnel I'm wanting to turn into a scene of some sort and trying to get ideas. I'm wanting to either do a logging scene, a coal mine or a farm what do you think would be the best? How can I make a road come off the mountain to look natural and not like its just falling off the mountain or using a bridge that is at a crazy unreal sloped


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You mean this spot? With the red arrow?

You can see it better with the picture this way, the way you have it that spot sort of looks like a rock face.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm not sure pictures won't load on my phone it's the flat area directly on top of the tunnel


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 17, 2013)

Now I see it since im on a computer. Yes where the red arrow is pointing that's a completely flat spot on top of the mountain.


----------



## Zippy4 (Sep 25, 2013)

you should
do a logging scene there in the mountain you dont see a whole lot of those . coal mines are on alot of layouts . but its what ever you prefer we are in wv plenty mines to model after if you go for that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 17, 2013)

Zippy4 said:


> you should
> do a logging scene there in the mountain you dont see a whole lot of those . coal mines are on alot of layouts . but its what ever you prefer we are in wv plenty mines to model after if you go for that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Yeah I keep thinking that but I would want to do modern logging and u can't find modern logging equipment


----------



## Zippy4 (Sep 25, 2013)

did you not find anyon hobbylinc ? i thought i seen some new era stuff on there for logging s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 17, 2013)

I can't remember I don't think I ever seen skidders and things like that a few escavators


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 17, 2013)

Nope no real modern equipment on hobbylinc


----------

